# Implantation Bleeding Question



## elizaveta (Jul 1, 2005)

Aaaah, I've been agonizing over this, so I finally thought I might try a post for advice or experiences! I haven't been able to go to the doctor since I've found out I'm pregnant because I'm waiting for my insurance to get activated and they've been making me jump through hoops and loops! Hopefully it'll be solved within the next few weeks...

On the 7th of this month my husband out of the blue mentioned to me, "hey, are you on your period?" and it occurred to me that no I was not and my period was late! After two positive tests at home, I went to the health department and received another positive pregnancy test. But when the nurse asked me when my last period was I was a little confused, because my last period was really odd. First of all, it was late - I took two pregnancy tests within a few hours of each other and both turned out negative. Later that afternoon I started to lightly spot brown blood - which bummed me out because although we haven't been trying... I sort of let my hopes sore! (







) I was a little worried at the time because my period is like clockwork: always the same and totally predictable and so I thought something might be wrong with me. (I'm not using and have never used birth control, just to point that out) But it only lasted about two to three days and I can't say that it ever even reached a medium flow... It was mostly visible when I wiped. And I remember thinking that I probably should try to schedule a pap or something, but then I quickly forgot about it and moved on... Until this month when my period never showed up and I received a positive pregnancy test.

I know little about implantation bleeding. I didn't experience it with my daughter and after a little over six years I'm a little fuzzy on a lot of the pregnancy details! Do you think my "last period" could have been implantation bleeding? Because if that were so... I would be 11 weeks rather than 7 weeks. And that might explain my stomach, which is starting to blow up. I showed early with my daughter and had a noticeably pregnant belly at 14 weeks. The only thing that makes me doubt it other than the two negative pregnancy tests that I had is that I didn't notice any symptoms last month, though I still haven't experienced any real morning sickness other than a few bouts of extreme nausea. My breasts have gone up a cup size though and are SORE, I'm gassy and I'm really, really, really exhausted all the time.

I guess a few of my questions would be:

1. When is implantation bleeding? Is it possible for it to be mistaken as a late period? I'm not very smart about ovulating because we've never tried conceiving on purpose, so I've never read a lot about the details of it, but my basic understanding is that if you were to conceive and implantation bleeding were to occur, wouldn't it occur quite a bit before your missed period and not later than it was expected? And if so, wouldn't the test show up positive? But then I think of my best friend who just had her daughter and had three negative tests at home with a late period, went to the doctor and the blood test turned up positive... tests aren't always right and sometimes the hormones aren't strong enough to be detected.

I'd love to hear some experiences or information some of you might have, because I'm a little freaked out over here! I really can't wait to get to the doctor and really see what's going on. If I could at least know how far along I am that'd be such a relief. Because if I'm really in my 11th week that'd be amazing, because that means I could tone down the agonizing over the possibility of miscarriage! So, I guess a big part of me is hoping I'm farther along than I thought.


----------



## MamanFrancaise (Apr 26, 2004)

Implantation usually occurs at about 8-10 DPO but can occur a little earlier or a little later. Implantation bleeding is usually brownish and lasts less than a day. But like everything else - it can be different for every woman. If your last "period" was IB, the test could have been negative because there wasn't enough HCG to detect.

I guess the only way to know for sure is to have an ultrasound. Hopefully you'll know soon. I would be going crazy, too!


----------



## elizaveta (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you for your reply.







I read around a lot after posting this on the forum and realized you're right! It seems like each woman has a different experience and it'd be too difficult to really pinpoint it down without the proof of an ultrasound. I finally got my insurance all straightened out, so I just need to wait until my first appointment! Can't wait to find out what is going on inside of me!


----------

